# Have you ever???



## Jeepriders (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanna put a alarm in my ride and im not sure what alarm i wanna go with...
Any suggestions... has anybody ever bought from this site??

http://www.caralarmswarehouse.com/

Please let me know. i need one soon.. i dont live in the best area. :sigh:

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jeepriders said:


> I wanna put a alarm in my ride and im not sure what alarm i wanna go with...
> Any suggestions... has anybody ever bought from this site??
> 
> http://www.caralarmswarehouse.com/
> ...


 They sell there own product and i have never heard of them. You can get a good current new unit off of E-bay if you need one. Plus many with give you the car instructions for a particular auto you have.


----------

